# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #8136 Spidy, Νέο Ηράκλειο

## Firelord

Ο κόμβος έχει συνδεδεμένα 1 BB link και ένα AP, και έχει διαθεσιμότητα για ακόμα 1 ΒΒ

Ενεργά link:
ysam2 (#2801) (BB)
#8136 (AP)

Ο εξοπλισμός βασίζεται σε PIII 700, 256mB RAM, 2 x CM9
πιάτα Gilbertini

----------


## Themis Ap

Για κάνε καμιά δοκιμή με τον Bedrock (#4483).

Ξέρω ότι έψαχνε...

----------


## Firelord

ok θα δοκιμάσω  ::

----------


## Firelord

Καλημέρα,

μπας και έχει κανείς το τηλέφωνο του Bedrock το παλιό του δεν λειτουργεί.

----------


## klarabel

Για δοκίμασε σε αυτό που σου έστειλα pm...

----------


## Firelord

Ευχαριστώ, αλλά αυτό είναι το "παλιό" που έχω.

----------


## Firelord

Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο If, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

Δεν θα πρέπει να μεταφερθεί αυτό το thread στους Ενεργούς κόμβους??

----------


## Firelord

ο κόμβος είναι κάτω λόγο υγρασίας στο κουτί και μάλλον κάτι καμένο. Θα ανέβει λογικά μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας, αφού τελειώσω τις εργασίες στο νέο κουτί και εξοπλισμό.

Link down: vfxcode, ysam, geomanous

----------


## ysam

copy

----------


## Firelord

Ο κόμβος ανέβηκε σε νέο hardware, ysam υποθέτω πρέπει να είναι κλειστός από πλευράς σου ο πομπός. Αν το δεις σήμερα άνοιξέ το για να δω διαφορά στα Link αύριο, από την στιγμή που θα προσθέσω τις αντικεραυνικές.

----------


## ysam

Όχι Κώστα δεν είναι κλειστό. 

Είμαι station 5540 awmn-8136-121.

----------


## Firelord

Γιάννη SiSo?

----------


## ysam

chat το κάναμε..

----------


## Firelord

Εμ τις ώρες που τελειώνω δύσκολο διαφορετικά. 
geomanous, vfxcode είναι κάτω λόγο του ότι ο ιστός κόπηκε στα δύο με τους αέρηδες. Ελπίζω σε καλύτερο καιρό για να τον αλλάξω.

----------


## ysam

Κώστα και το άλλο link είναι κάτω από μεριά μου μάλλον γιατί δεν σκανάρω κάτι. Να ηρεμήσει λίγο ο καιρός για να το δω. 

Αφού δεν πέταξε σήμερα η ταράτσα καλά είναι..

----------


## ysam

Μπορείς να δεις από την μεριά σου αν έχει γίνει κάτι και σε βλέπω με -89?

Σαν να μου φαίνεται ότι έχει γίνει μπέρδεμα με τις πολώσεις κάθετα/οριζόντια, καλώδια/pig-tails. 
Τα πείραξες πρόσφατα?

----------


## kxrist

παίζει κι απο δω ένα ιφ, ρίξε μια ματιά..

----------


## Firelord

Γιάννη άλλαξα τα πάντα, πάνω. Γαλβανιζέ ιστός, Νέο κουτί, pigtales, Routerboard κτλ. πολύ πιθανό να έχω αλλάξει και τα pigatail ανάποδα στο dual feeder. Από πλευράς σου έχεις dual pol feeder? Γιατί είδα στο config ότι έχεις βάλει μόνο το ένα chain. Πάω τώρα ταράτσα για να δω και να τα αλλάξω αναλόγως. Θα δοκιμάσω alligment την κεραία (Αν και ήταν η μοναδική που ήταν βιδωμένη στον τοίχο)

@kxrist θα σου γυρίσω το ένα πιάτο προς την πλευρά σου, να κάνω scan και θα σου πω.

----------


## Firelord

> Γιάννη άλλαξα τα πάντα, πάνω. Γαλβανιζέ ιστός, Νέο κουτί, pigtales, Routerboard κτλ. πολύ πιθανό να έχω αλλάξει και τα pigatail ανάποδα στο dual feeder. Από πλευράς σου έχεις dual pol feeder? Γιατί είδα στο config ότι έχεις βάλει μόνο το ένα chain. Πάω τώρα ταράτσα για να δω και να τα αλλάξω αναλόγως. Θα δοκιμάσω alligment την κεραία (Αν και ήταν η μοναδική που ήταν βιδωμένη στον τοίχο)
> 
> @kxrist θα σου γυρίσω το ένα πιάτο προς την πλευρά σου, να κάνω scan και θα σου πω.


το Link μας Γιάννη δείχνει πιο σταθερό. Ελπίζω αύριο να έχει καλύτερο καιρό, για να δω και τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## ysam

Κώστα σε έχασα εντελώς εδώ και μέρες. Τι παίζει?

----------


## ysam

Ok Το λινκ επανήλθε.

----------


## Firelord

Γιάννη ανέβασα άλλο ένα RB433AH στην ταράτσα (για ένα σύνολο 6 Link), οπότε έφτιαξα νέο κουτί. Μετέφερα και το Link μας σε μία νέα R52HN-M με mmcx connectors. Απλά πήρε παραπάνω η όλη διαδικασία γι αυτό και το downtime.

----------


## ysam

Ωραίος. Όταν μπορέσεις κάνει ένα swap τα pigtails. Thanx.

----------


## Firelord

Οκ, το έκανα. Σε έχασα..

----------


## ysam

Το είχα γυρίσει εγώ. Θα το γυρίσω πάλι μην κάνεις κάτι άλλο..

----------


## Firelord

Γιάννη, μπας και σου έχει γυρίσει το πιάτο?

----------


## ysam

Άσε να φύγουν τα νερά είτε από εσένα είτε από εμένα..  ::

----------


## Firelord

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

ο κόμβος μετά από καιρό απραξίας επανέρχεται σιγά - σιγά (δεν υπήρχε χρονος ούτε για έλεγχο στην ταράτσα). Αντικαταστάθηκε ότι είχε καεί. Τα Link είναι όλα κάτω για την ώρα. ysam, geomanous αν έχετε ακόμα διαθέσιμο link βάλτε φωνή και όποιος έχει διαθέσιμο Link και θέλει να συνδεθούμε ας μου στείλει pm.

Γιάννη το τηλ σου έχει αλλάξει και δεν σε βρίσκω στο Skype.

----------

